# Quail in Elberton?



## bassmaster0912 (Jan 26, 2017)

I was driving down the road in Elberton today and a single quail flew across the road. first time ive seen that in a while!


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 26, 2017)

I wonder if it was pen raised or wild ....

5 or 6 years ago I was hunting in Maxey and saw an adult and 4 polts sneaking thru the clearcut one morning ....


----------



## GAGE (Jan 26, 2017)

We have a couple of coveys on our place, and while I do not see them very often I do hear them regularly.


----------



## Kawaliga (Jan 26, 2017)

They are making a pretty good comeback on my place in Macon county. Heard males calling pretty regular last fall.


----------



## cr00241 (Feb 4, 2017)

There are a couple coveys in the Tignall area of Wilkes I have jumped up. Killed my first wild one last year. Spring time, they can be heard everywhere. I have also seen them on the side of the main rd.


----------



## The black stick of death (Feb 6, 2017)

I hear them a pretty good bit around here


----------



## Pate55 (Feb 9, 2017)

cr00241 said:


> There are a couple coveys in the Tignall area of Wilkes I have jumped up. Killed my first wild one last year. Spring time, they can be heard everywhere. I have also seen them on the side of the main rd.


I came up on the Biggest Covey I have ever seen in a fire break  around some planted pines in that area a few years ago while we were hog hunting ....it was blistering cold and they were packed so close together it took me a while to figure out what i was seeing....they never flushed just ran into the thick stuff like a school of fish.....must have been 40 birds or so because the flock was the size of the hood of my truck!!!


----------

